# Jedes Jahr. Ablaichen.



## ebo (8. Juli 2010)

Hallo.
Wie in jedem Jahr spielen die Hormone wieder verrückt. Seit heute morgen jagen sich die Koi durch den Teich. Rein in die Bürsten und wieder raus. Scheuern sich in den Flachbereichen und und 
Der ganze Teich ist voll mit Eiern. Teilweise kleben sie an Steinen und vertrocknen. Die Holzterrasse ist übersäht mit Eier. Die ganze Bande spielt verrückt. Springt aus dem Wasser, wirbelt und spritzt etc.
Nun gibt es auch erstmal nichts mehr zu futtern. Das stelle ich die nächsten Tage kpl. ein. Da dürften noch Millionen kleiner Eier im Teich schwimmen 
Ärgerlich sind nur immer die Verletzungen die sich einige dabei zuziehen.

Ich wasch meine Bürsten anschließend  immer bei meinem Nachbar aus. Der hat einen großen Naturteich und entweder es funktioniert oder nicht. Ein Versuch ist es wert . Aber so wirklich viele überleben nicht bzw schlüpfen erst gar nicht. 

Wie siehts bei euch an den Teichen aus, insbesondere hinsichtlich Verhinderung von Verletzungen, anschließender Behandlung der Verletzungen etc.? 


Gruss
ebo


----------



## jolantha (8. Juli 2010)

*AW: Jedes Jahr. Ablaichen.*

Hallo, meine Kois __ spinnen genauso , ich habe auf der flachen Seite meines Teiches einen 1m breiten Streifen ( 8 m lang ) Kunstrasen auf die Folie gelegt,und mit Steinen an den Rändern beschwert. Da schubbern meine Kois mit Begeisterung, und es besteht keine Verletzungsgefahr.Kostet auch nicht viel, ca 3.- bis 4.- Euro der m² im Baumarkt.Der Laich bleibt da auch kleben,die Laichschnüre werden fast gar nicht mehr benutzt. Gruß Jolantha


----------



## Digicat (8. Juli 2010)

*AW: Jedes Jahr. Ablaichen.*

Servus Jolantha 

Herzlich Willkommen

Könntest uns nicht deinen Teich zeigen/vorstellen :beten

@ Ebo: wie schauts den mit den Wasserwerten nach so einer "Orgie" aus ... denke da tut sich einiges ... vorallem die Nitratwerte


----------



## ebo (8. Juli 2010)

*AW: Jedes Jahr. Ablaichen.*

Hallo.

Das ist meine zweitgrößte Angst neben den möglichen Verletzungen der Fische. Ab morgen werde ich die Werte testen.
Bin gerade erst nach Hause gekommen. Da sind noch 2 dicke Weibchen die im Moment quer gescheucht werden aber wohl noch nicht abgelaicht haben.

Morgen früh werde ich direkt Teilwasserwechsel machen und testen.
Auch werde ich die einzelnen Fische auf Verletzungen begutachten und ggfl. behandeln.
Aber die drehen ja voll am Rad.

Das Spaltsieb sitzt voll mit Eiern. Der SiFi ebenfalls. Grad eben noch leicht gereinigt aber morgen werde ich da direkt nachsehn.
So schlimm hatte ich das noch nie. Sogar das Wasser riecht leicht. Vielleicht bilde ich mir das auch nur ein.

Gruss
ebo


----------



## ebo (9. Juli 2010)

*AW: Jedes Jahr. Ablaichen.*

Hallo und gute Morgen.

Wasserwerte waren heute nicht so gut. 0,4 mg/l Nitritbelastung.

Habe dann mal den SiFi und das Spaltsieb gesäubert die hingen wieder voller Laich. Anschließend ca. 2000 Liter Frischwasser rein.

Ich denke mal der Nitritwert wird sich sicher wieder gen 0 stabilisieren. Werde ich heute abend wieder kontrollieren. Halt die kommenden Tage 2x täglich.

An der Laichbürste hängen die Kois wie die Kinder unterm Kirschbaum.

SIe sind fleissig am absuchen 
Deswegen bekommen die seit gestern bis einschl. dem Wochenende nichts mehr an Futter. Ich will das Wasser ja nicht noch mehr belasten.

Bei 3 Koi musste ich kleine Wunden behandeln. Aber nur leicht gesäubert mit Wasserstoffperoxyd 3% und anschließend mit ner wasserfesten Wundsalbe versiegelt.

Mal schaun die werden sich schon erholen.

Gruss
ebo


----------



## jolantha (14. Juni 2011)

*AW: Jedes Jahr. Ablaichen.*

Hallo, Alle
häng mich einfach mal hier hinten an, denn SIE haben es schon wieder getan !! Laich , Laich überall . Nu kämpf ich schon mit diesen blöden Schwebealgen und diese  Kois haben nichts anderes zu tun, als Kinder zu zeugen und zu kriegen. 
Ich lasse einfach alles drin, und warte ab, was bis nächstes Jahr überlebt hat, und wer möchte, kann dann Koikinder geschenkt bekommen.
Vorletztes Jahr waren es 32 Überlebende, haben alle ein neues Zuhause bekommen.


----------



## Highway (18. Juni 2011)

*AW: Jedes Jahr. Ablaichen.*

Hallo,

auch bei uns ging es am Samstag den 21. Mai wieder rund im Teich, wir waren leider nicht zuhause um das Schauspiel zu beobachten, aber unser Sohn hatte seine Anweisungen erhalten, falls es doch soweit sein sollte.
Als wir dann nach Hause kamen, war alles schon vorbei. Er hatte die Laichbürsten aus dem Teich geholt und sie ins vorbereitete Aquarium gelegt. 
Am darauffolgenden Dienstag sind dann die ersten kleinen Koi´s geschlüpft und am Mittwoch waren dann alle soweit aus den Eiern draussen.
Wir haben jetzt schon 2 Jahre Koi´s aufgezogen, aber es waren mal 10 und letztes Jahr 22. Doch dieses Jahr werden es bestimmt viel mehr, denn das Aquarium wimmelt nur so von kleinen Fischen.
Hier mal 2 Bilder von den "Kleinen"...


----------



## nico1985 (18. Juni 2011)

*AW: Jedes Jahr. Ablaichen.*

Nabend, ich habe beim ersten versuch 3 babys gehabt und leztes jahr ca. 100 aber der größte ist ca 12cm lang und die anderer so ca 4cm! und alle sind gelb oder weiß! wie sah es bei dir aus??? 

gruß nico


----------



## jolantha (18. Juni 2011)

*AW: Jedes Jahr. Ablaichen.*

Hi, Nico
ich habe 3 behalten von vor 3 Jahren, sie waren alle schwarz ! Jetzt wird der eine immer gelber, der Andere immer weißer und der letzte wird rot-schwarz ! Mag ja nicht für jeden rein Schönheitsideal sein, aber ich mag meine Fische, egal wie sie aussehen !!


----------



## nico1985 (18. Juni 2011)

*AW: Jedes Jahr. Ablaichen.*

Noch habe ich die Hoffnung auch nicht aufgegeben! Ich habe meinen kleine schwager 11 jahre alt, letztes jahr im oktober 11 kleine Koi ausgeliehen um sie groß zu machen! Jetzt sind es zwar nur noch 9 kleine Koi aber 3 davon sind dunkel rot mit weiß mit glitzer! 

gruß nico


----------



## guenter (18. Juni 2011)

*AW: Jedes Jahr. Ablaichen.*

Hallo Anne,

*Mag ja nicht für jeden rein Schönheitsideal sein, aber ich mag meine Fische, egal wie sie aussehen !!*

Genau, so sehe ich das auch!


----------



## jolantha (19. Juni 2011)

*AW: Jedes Jahr. Ablaichen.*

Hallo,
das liegt immer im Auge des Betrachters -------sagt mein Mann, denn der findet mich auch schön !!!


----------



## Maran (22. Juni 2011)

*AW: Jedes Jahr. Ablaichen.*

Hallo zusammen bin neu HIER 
habe leider noch nicht viel Ahnung von Kois können die Kois nach dem schlüpfen denn verschiedene Farben haben? und noch eine FRAGE ZU MEINEM TEICH  habe den mit GRUNDWASSER gefüllt ist leider EISENHALTIG wird jetzt nicht KLAR WEIß JEMAND RAT OHNE DAS ICH IHN ENTLEEREN MUß ? ES sind 90000 Liter 
DANKE IM VORAUS MARAN


----------



## jolantha (23. Juni 2011)

*AW: Jedes Jahr. Ablaichen.*

Hallo, Maran
:Willkommen2
Goldfische, Kois oder __ Shubunkin können alle verschiedene Farben haben, als Kinderfische sind sie überwiegend grau oder schwarz, und färben sich dann allmählich um. 
Mein Teich ist auch mit Brunnenwasser befüllt und hat immer einen braunen Stich. Wenn die Wasserqualität stimmt, stört es die Fische überhaupt nicht !!     Mich aber auch nicht mehr . Es läßt sich ja nun mal nicht ändern !!
Wie alt ist denn Dein Teich ? Wenn Du ihn entleerst, fängst Du komplett von vorne an, und es kann wieder 2 - 3 Jahre dauern, bis er wieder richtig eingefahren ist. 
Ich habe meinen Teich letztes Jahr komplett leer gemacht und entschlammt , und habe dieses Jahr eine grün-braune Algensuppe durch Schwebealgen und Eisen .  Ich lasse meinen Teich jetzt einfach in Ruhe, da die Wasserwerte stimmen und es meinen Fische gut geht.


----------



## wp-3d (23. Juni 2011)

*AW: Jedes Jahr. Ablaichen.*

Hi Maran,

nach meine bisherigen Erfahrungen waren die Koi nach dem Schlupf gold/gelb und änderten in wenigen Wochen die Farben https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/posts/16
wobei sich bei verschiedenen Eltern bis zur endgültigen Färbung alles noch ändern kann.

Kleine Goldfische sind anfangs dunkel von dunkelgrau über oliv bis schwarz.

Kleine Sarasa und __ Shubunkin sind eher fleischfarben und bekommen später je nach Art ihre typische Färbung.


.


----------



## jolantha (23. Juni 2011)

*AW: Jedes Jahr. Ablaichen.*

Hallo Werner,
da ich nur Kois im Teich habe, weiß ich, daß diese auch schwarz oder grau sein können. Die drei, ich ich vor drei Jahren behalten habe, waren alle dunkel bzw.schwarz. Seit letztem Jahr färben sie sich um in  rot-schwarz und grau-weiß. Der Andere wird wahrscheinlich ganz gelb. Siehe Bild ( nicht so toll )


----------



## wp-3d (23. Juni 2011)

*AW: Jedes Jahr. Ablaichen.*

Hi Anne,

hast Du Bilder von deinen schwarz/grauen in diesem Alter: https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/posts/89

Oder sind deine im Teich aufgewachen, dann hast Du sie in den ersten Wochen nicht in der Ursprungsfarbe gesehen. 


Bilder von jungen Koi ein paar tage nach dem Schlupf:
http://www.koizucht-hobby.de/html/grosse_bilder_3_12.html
http://www.koizucht-hobby.de/html/grosse_bilder_3_5.html
http://www.koizucht-hobby.de/html/grosse_bilder_3_6.html

nach ein paar Wochen haben sie dann alle Farben, auch schwarz.
http://www.koizucht-hobby.de/html/grosse_bilder_3_17.html


.


----------



## jolantha (23. Juni 2011)

*AW: Jedes Jahr. Ablaichen.*

Hallo, Werner !
 Danke für die Aufklärung ! Es stimmt, (hatte ich völig vergessen ), ich hab meine Koikinder erst gesehen als sie schon ca. 2-3 cm groß waren, ein riesiger Schwarm. Bis zum Winter waren ungefähr noch 30 übriggeblieben. Im Frühjahr waren es dann nur noch 13. Davon habe ich dann 10 verschenkt, und diese 3 behalten. Jetzt hat vor 8 Tagen wieder eines meiner Weibchen gelaicht, der Laich ist schon wieder aus den Bürsten und den Pflanzen raus. Bin mal gespannt, wann ich die ersten Fischlis sehe. Mein Wasser ist nämlich zur Zeit braun-grün, aber WW sind okay !


----------



## Maran (24. Juni 2011)

*AW: Jedes Jahr. Ablaichen.*



jolantha schrieb:


> Hallo, Maran
> :Willkommen2
> Goldfische, Kois oder __ Shubunkin können alle verschiedene Farben haben, als Kinderfische sind sie überwiegend grau oder schwarz, und färben sich dann allmählich um.
> Mein Teich ist auch mit Brunnenwasser befüllt und hat immer einen braunen Stich. Wenn die Wasserqualität stimmt, stört es die Fische überhaupt nicht !!     Mich aber auch nicht mehr . Es läßt sich ja nun mal nicht ändern !!
> ...



HE ANNE 
Mein Teich ist erst ein Jahr alt hätte trotzdem gerne erwas klareres Wasser damit mann etwas mehr in die Tiefe schauen kann aber wenn es keine Möglichkeit gibt müssen wir damit leben
bedanke mich bei dir
LIEBE GRÜßE JOHANN


----------



## Maran (24. Juni 2011)

*AW: Jedes Jahr. Ablaichen.*



wp-3d schrieb:


> Hi Maran,
> 
> nach meine bisherigen Erfahrungen waren die Koi nach dem Schlupf gold/gelb und änderten in wenigen Wochen die Farben https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/posts/16
> wobei sich bei verschiedenen Eltern bis zur endgültigen Färbung alles noch ändern kann.
> ...



Hallo Werner 
Danke für deine Nachticht , hatte bislang noch keine Jungen , in welcher ZEIT LAICHEN KOIS?,


----------



## jolantha (24. Juni 2011)

*AW: Jedes Jahr. Ablaichen.*

Hallo, Maran
meine Kois laichen, wenn überhaupt, von Juni bis August, je nach Wetter und Wassertemperatur. Einer hat schon, vor ca 8 Tagen, und jetzt treiben sie schon wieder .


----------



## Maran (24. Juni 2011)

*AW: Jedes Jahr. Ablaichen.*

Hey Anne
Dann kann ich ja noch hoffen, das bei mir im TEICH auch mal was passiert. Weiß aber garnicht, ob überhaupt Männchen und weibchen drin sind ,und woran man die erkennt ?
DANKE LIEBE GRÜßE JOHANN


----------



## nico1985 (24. Juni 2011)

*AW: Jedes Jahr. Ablaichen.*

Die weibchen bekommen einen Dicken Bauch wo die Eier drin sind! Die Mänchen sind die die denn dicken hinterher schwimmen um mit ihnen zu fischeln!!! Männchen sind schlanker ! Wenn sie nicht zuviel fressen!

gruß nico


----------



## Maran (25. Juni 2011)

*AW: Jedes Jahr. Ablaichen.*

DANKE NICO
Dann habe ich höchstwahrscheinlich nur Männchen im TEICH, es seidenn von den kleineren wird noch mal was 
GRUß Johann


----------



## nico1985 (25. Juni 2011)

*AW: Jedes Jahr. Ablaichen.*

bei 20 Koi sehr unwarscheinlich das es alles nur Mänchen sind! Man sieht es den Fischen wenn man sie jeden tag beobachtet an wer mänchen und weibchen ist!


----------



## Highway (30. Juni 2011)

*AW: Jedes Jahr. Ablaichen.*

Bilder von jungen Koi ein paar tage nach dem Schlupf:
http://www.koizucht-hobby.de/html/grosse_bilder_3_6.html
nach ein paar Wochen haben sie dann alle Farben, auch schwarz.
http://www.koizucht-hobby.de/html/grosse_bilder_3_17.html


.[/QUOTE]

Hallo Werner,

ich habe jetzt auch seit drei Jahren Nachzuchten, zwar noch nicht so viele, da ich ja erst am Anfang bin, aber es werden jedes Jahr mehr.
Habe mich auch schon öfter durch die o.g. Seiten von Koizucht-hobby gelesen, sind sehr tolle Info´s dabei. 
Aber ich scheine irgend etwas falsch zu machen. Denn meine Baby´s wachsen bei weitem nicht so schnell wie es dort beschrieben wird.
Wie ist das bei Dir?

Vielleicht hat ja die Forumsgemeinde auch irgendwelche Tipps und Hilfestellungen für mich?


----------



## nico1985 (30. Juni 2011)

*AW: Jedes Jahr. Ablaichen.*

Probiers doch mal mit Hartgekochten Eigelb! Trübt zwar aber wenn du täglich wasserwechsel machst geht das!


----------



## nico1985 (26. Mai 2012)

*AW: Jedes Jahr. Ablaichen.*

Hallo, ich sitze schon startklar am teich, wasser 25 Grad seid tagen nur vollepulle Sonne auf den Teich!!! Nur meine Besten freunde wollen nur fressen und nicht Fischeln!!! Nach meinen Verschwendeten 2 Jahren wo ich Goldfische gezüchtet habe, sollen es jetzt doch mal richtige Kois sein!!! Mit Barteln!!!!  Wie siehts bei euch dieses Jahr aus???


----------



## willi1954 (26. Mai 2012)

*AW: Jedes Jahr. Ablaichen.*

Meine __ Goldschleie haben gestern das Wasser kochen lassen am Rand. Es war eine wahre Pracht. Den Kois hats Spass gemacht, die hatten eine Sonderration Futter 

LG Willi


----------



## Lucy79 (26. Mai 2012)

*AW: Jedes Jahr. Ablaichen.*

gekochtes Eigelb?   das probier ich auch mal....


----------

